# What's on your Christmas List?



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Is your wish list prepper related? (or not, doesnt matter.)

I'm getting a laser light for my rifle, and some ammo.
:surprise:


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bought a new house and a new bed, do I still get something for the wife?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Hunting boots and overalls.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

jro1 said:


> bought a new house and a new bed, do I still get something for the wife?


Uhhh, YES. Maybe new sheets for the new bed?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We don't do presents on Christmas but I still need to buy a decent dutch oven to install into our lower-level fireplace.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

It would be nice if my son found a job........he was caught in the mid-management kill-off and it is rough finding anything.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Nothing special on mine. I'm just hoping that Mrs Ark does as good a job on the ham as she did last year. I got her a new laptop and a fancy pair of boots she's had her eye on.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Is your wish list prepper related? (or not, doesnt matter.)
> 
> I'm getting a laser light for my rifle, and some ammo.
> :surprise:


I'm getting a new Dremel, a Clint Eastwood boxed set, and I've asked that a flock of ducks be set overseas through Heifer International.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

To make sure my kids have a nice Christmas and they will.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor is making a prime rib and Yorkshire pudding. Hopefully she will do the fresh ground horseradish too. That and spending time with my kids and grandson; there is nothing more to want.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have expensive taste. My letter to Santa (I write one with my nephews) I asked for Pear Soap, a new gardening trowel, a new caulk gun and a box of vac seal bags. For the I am never going to get it but it doesn't hurt to ask present, I asked for new tires for my lawn tractor.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor is making a prime rib and Yorkshire pudding. Hopefully she will do the fresh ground horseradish too. That and spending time with my kids and grandson; there is nothing more to want.


So, what time do ya'll eat Christmas supper? I always make Corned Beef for Christmas, and I have to have a good hot horseradish with it!! (Great minds..)


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

jro1 said:


> bought a new house and a new bed, do I still get something for the wife?


Not unless you want to sleep in that new bed. The couch is lumpy and the floor ain't much better


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I want to get the phone call from my nephew on Christmas morning after he opens my gift and 
finds a new .22LR AR I can't wait for Christmas


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I always seem to get coal in my stocking. But the jokes on Santa, I can always use coal for heat.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

NavySEAL said:


> It would be nice if my son found a job........he was caught in the mid-management kill-off and it is rough finding anything.


Have him look on USAJOBS. I think CBP is looking for Officers. BP is looking for Agents, but mainly women for the Southwest Border.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> So, what time do ya'll eat Christmas supper? I always make Corned Beef for Christmas, and I have to have a good hot horseradish with it!! (Great minds..)


I think this year it is going to be Christmas Eve at around 5 or 6 PM? If you and BagMan want to come, give me a shout. We will certainly have more than enough food and we have a spare bed.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Christmas Dinner at my house will include:

1. Fried Cajun Turkey
2. Prime Rib Roast
3. Mashed potatoes and gravy
4. Crab Rangoon dip with fried wontons

The rest of our guest will be bringing stuff. Don't know what, yet.

As far as prep related Christmas gifts, I already got a new compound bow and we bought that Buddy Heater. The rest are trappings of an industrialized society. I got a new TV.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just the wife and I for dinner, turkey and all the fixings. The wife is getting me a shotgun shell reloader, so I can't be greedy. Maybe another supply of aluminized Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I always seem to get coal in my stocking. But the jokes on Santa, I can always use coal for heat.


Joke's on Santa, Sasquatch doesn't even need coal. he can just burn yeti hair for heat. But then his cave smells like burnt bigfoot, which (come to think of it) isn't much worse....

Me? I want a jetboil, but what i NEED is my 2 downed vehicles to be operational. And I'm praying that I can recover a debt by Christmas (lent money to a serviceman i know, and he's welshing on it)


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> I think this year it is going to be Christmas Eve at around 5 or 6 PM? If you and BagMan want to come, give me a shout. We will certainly have more than enough food and we have a spare bed.


That's really a sweet invitation Inor. I am honored. 
But, if we're not here, our daughter and grandson will dis-own us. 
And, your probably knee deep in snow...
Thanks anyway Buddy!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Snow? It is raining here. I might be able to scrape up enough for one snowball but only if I go into several yards.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I want a new GI Joe, the one with the Kung Fu Grip...

Actually, Mrs Slippy just bought me a new Milwaukee Sawzall (recipricating saw). When I got home Friday it was under the tree but I released it from the box and commenced to cuttin' some things up this weekend. My brother once cut an ole beater car in half with a sawzall. I just cut up a 55 gallon drum and some old wooden concrete forms that were lying around...because I could.:suspicion:


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I like Sawzall.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Snow? It is raining here. I might be able to scrape up enough for one snowball but only if I go into several yards.


No Snow? Surely you'll have some for Christmas.
It's raining here too.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

As of about two hours ago a new washing machine has moved to the top of the list.......the old Maytag just threw in the towel (no pun intended) she lasted 21 years and did a lot of washing for us.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NavySEAL said:


> As of about two hours ago a new washing machine has moved to the top of the list.......the old Maytag just threw in the towel (no pun intended) she lasted 21 years and did a lot of washing for us.


21 years good job! They don't make 'em like they used to, you got your money out of that machine.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I want a new GI Joe, the one with the Kung Fu Grip...
> 
> Actually, Mrs Slippy just bought me a new Milwaukee Sawzall (recipricating saw). When I got home Friday it was under the tree but I released it from the box and commenced to cuttin' some things up this weekend. My brother once cut an ole beater car in half with a sawzall. I just cut up a 55 gallon drum and some old wooden concrete forms that were lying around...because I could.:suspicion:


Sawzalls are fun.get a buttload of different blades.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Grenada. No snow. Sunshine and beaches.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Yep, that will do nicely. A big thanks to whomever on here decides to get me this.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Actually, Mrs Slippy just bought me a new Milwaukee Sawzall (recipricating saw). When I got home Friday it was under the tree but I released it from the box and commenced to cuttin' some things up this weekend. My brother once cut an ole beater car in half with a sawzall. I just cut up a 55 gallon drum and some old wooden concrete forms that were lying around...because I could.:suspicion:


Never hold your Sawzall between your knees to change the blade! Doing so changes it from a Sawzall into a Black and Decker Pecker Wrecker in an instant! :Yikes:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Grenada. No snow. Sunshine and beaches.


Come on down! It's not Grenada, but the weather and beaches are about the same......


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

ammo
more ammo
even more ammo


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Santa probably won't leave me any presents but I hope he at least leaves this.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Santa probably won't leave me any presents but I hope he at least leaves this.
> 
> View attachment 8883


Mine is camo, but your's is even cooler! Good show Squatch!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I need a jacket.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Too be honest... All I want is my family to be healthy!! I have a Wife, 5 yr old daughter, and a new addition coming Feb 14th!!  But I did my daughter a Wii( maybe for me too lol) and a ipad..


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> Never hold your Sawzall between your knees to change the blade! Doing so changes it from a Sawzall into a Black and Decker Pecker Wrecker in an instant! :Yikes:


Got experience with that Inor?....by all means,us real men read no instructions!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have this double barrel shotgun I have my eye on. The wife, as usual, I have not figured her out yet. But, I have been told no more jewelry. So, I am going to hve to get creative. Or maybe I just give her bunus money this year and tell her to go wild. LOL. Any ideas?


----------

